# Is there an Electrical building Code for running an Extension cord?



## watai0102 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi, 
In regards to NFPA and/or Building code, primarily for the state connecticut. Is there a violation with the following: 

220Vac 
Connect a junction box to the back of my stove and tap off the 220Vac or plug spllitter and run a extension cord from inside to outside (about 50ft) then back inside to the basement. 

120Vac 
Run an extension cord in the same manner as stated above.


----------



## steveray (Jul 6, 2017)

Are you talking short term or emergency? Long term, cords are not allowed to serve as a substitute for permanent,premises wiring (with a few exceptions) per the NEC and someone might give you that code section.


----------



## FLSTF01 (Jul 6, 2017)

2014 NEC  Article 400.8  The answer is no, you may not use as a substitute for permanent wiring or run cord through walls or floors.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 12, 2017)

FLSTF01 said:


> 2014 NEC  Article 400.8  The answer is no, you may not use as a substitute for permanent wiring or run cord through walls or floors.


 
The equipment is not UL listed for cord and plug usage along with other stated reasons


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jul 14, 2017)

One of the reasons for an electrical code is fires caused by overuse and improper use of extension cords.


----------

